# I have backed up and restored my TiVo HD...



## Nuzzi (Jan 10, 2006)

from a 30 Gig to a 120 Gig. This process went great. I have taken the drive out, put it back in the TiVo and the system works fine. Now I want to do some more hacks like TiVoWeb and FTP. So I take the drive and put it back in the pc. I have the new 120g drive on hdb, jumpered to slave. I use PTVUpgrade's boot CD and/or MFSTools 2.0 CD. This is where I hit a snag. I cannot mount the hdb4, hdb7, or hdb9 drives.

Using the following commands:


```
PTVupgrade /# mkdir /mnt4
PTVupgrade /# mkdir /mnt7
PTVupgrade /# mkdir /mnt9
```
and when trying to mount the drives this is the sequence:


```
PTVupgrade /# mount /dev/hdb4 /mnt4
/dev/hdb4: Success
mount: you must specify the filesystem
```
And, of course I cannot access the mounts (I cannot see any files and folders when doing an ls on them)

Any suggestions?

Thank You,

NUZZI


----------

